# Visa offshore 309 - interview - it's so weird



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

G'day everyone .... 

My partner received a letter from his CO outlining the interview date and it was the 22nd of January and also what to bring on with him. The CO also mentioned sponsor should come along with the applicant, and of course I couldn't leave my kids in Alexandria alone, the journey from alexandria to cairo is long and tough not only by distant but the streets were so crowded and kids got exhausted. Me and my partner went to the embassy and waited till the CO came out and asked my partner to enter the interview room alone !!! For a second I though they will interview us separately but after one hour and 15 minutes my partner came out and it was done !! Suddenly i got shocked !!! What the hell !! Why did he mentioned me to come along !! I did really got annoyed ... if it wasn't my precense important why on earth did he request that from my partner, and they already knew that we are living far away from cairo ! If it wasn't the kids I wouldn't mind. Why they are making things hard for people, I couldn't understand their strategy, I surely doubt they are using samples letters to send to applicants. 

What do you people think?
Did anybody went through to a similar situation?!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

My guess is that if your partner's interview hadn't gone well, they would have interviewed you as well. That's customarily how it works - sponsors only get interviewed if there is something about the applicant's interview that makes them question the relationship. Obviously they had no way of knowing beforehand how his interview would go, so probably asked for you to come along in case his part didn't go well. Be happy about it - it means your partner's probably went well!


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Collegegirl I hope what you says is correct. It might mean that. At the end of the interview the CO told my partner that his application taken into serious consideration due to the current Syria circumstances. Wish that leads to a happy news


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is a stock standard email I believe. I know of another applicant from Cairo where in the request for interview email the applicant was asked to attend - she was in Australia! They emailed and co said was not required. Maybe the co forgot to remove it from email. My fiance had same co and the request for me wasn't in that one so maybe she made sure to remove it the next time.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah it might be that way Mish, or maybe they might want to observe us together for assessment and their might be experts behind the hidden camera will monitoring our actions together and study our body language. <-- that's one of my friend viewpoint


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

From what I have seen Cairo do alot to standard responses and you end up asking yourself what I means and in the end it means nothing. 

I highly doubt Cairo are that advanced to have security cameras - they didn't even record my fiancé's interview where alot of embsssy's do. Also I imagine if they did they would not get alot from the video anyway, as you know there is no public affection in Cairo so not like they would see that.

I do think that if you had emailed them and asked if you needed to attend they probably would have said no.

Did they give you any indication on how long it would take to get information out of Syria. The one thing I know from our co when asking her about a decision is that the checks are mandatory and a decision cannot be made until they come back.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Face-to-Face Interview*

Dear Seniors,

How are you all? I am in a very confused situation right now. After 200 days since Date of Application of my Partner (309/100) Visa, I received a phone call from my case officer this evening requesting me to come to the Australian High Commission in New Delhi for a face to face interview.

My husband think that it's a good sign, but I am freaking out. 
I don't know what she could aks me. Even though I included every single detail of our relationship in our application (that was 430 pages long), I don't know what else she could need.

My husband and I did have our first partner visa application rejected (that we submitted in Brisbane in December 2012) because of the wrong information the DIBP officer gave us regarding the contents of our file. As we didin't submit enough evidence to prove the geniuneness of our relationship and were told that the CO will contact us requesting for those documents. We had all the evidences that we submitted our second application offshore.
My husband and I flew back to India and my husband lived with me and my family for almost 6 months. But he had to fly back because his tourist visa was expiring and we couldn't extend it. He flew back to Australia in November 2013.

Now I am really worried as to what kind of questions she could ask me. She said that she will email with the details next week.
Can anyone please help me 
I'd really appreciate it. Thanks so much in advance. I look forward to your reply. 
Good Luck to you all!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Becky

I am not sure about India but in Cairo they interview all applicants. Try to relax if you can regarding the interview. They will ask you to bring any more evidence you have (if you have any). The interview they will ask questions about your relationship and your sponsor. It doesn't matter what was in the statement they are trying to see that you wrote it and it is true if you know what I mean. There will be questions that was not in the application but they can read your body language. There are no right or wrong answers in regards to what they ask (ie. Why did you not have an engagement party) just tell them the truth. They don't expect you to know everything - my fiance couldn't remember a few things and his was granted. There is a sticky on interview questions too - I am on my mobile so can't link it. 

If you have any specifics please feel free to pm me .

Good luck


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey becky .. thanks to Mish, I'll add up some info besides Mish answers

Just try to be relaxed and dont freak out and panic ! They are just making a confirmation of the information that you added up in the application and if any new things happen along. Also they want to know whats your intention and why you wanna go there and whats your future planing and they wanna make sure your relationship is genuine and will continue, not just for acquiring the visa. They will make you sign a paper that the information you will give them in interview are all correct. If you are not sure about any of questions they ask just tell them you can't understand or can't remember that specific detail. They asked my husband when exactly he says I love you to me lol .... he says I remember the place but not the specific date and time lol .... they tend to ask really silly questions but according to them these questions will help them taking the decisions making of the application. Good luck


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mish said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> I am not sure about India but in Cairo they interview all applicants. Try to relax if you can regarding the interview. They will ask you to bring any more evidence you have (if you have any). The interview they will ask questions about your relationship and your sponsor. It doesn't matter what was in the statement they are trying to see that you wrote it and it is true if you know what I mean. There will be questions that was not in the application but they can read your body language. There are no right or wrong answers in regards to what they ask (ie. Why did you not have an engagement party) just tell them the truth. They don't expect you to know everything - my fiance couldn't remember a few things and his was granted. There is a sticky on interview questions too - I am on my mobile so can't link it.
> 
> ...





KitKaat said:


> Hey becky .. thanks to Mish, I'll add up some info besides Mish answers
> 
> Just try to be relaxed and dont freak out and panic ! They are just making a confirmation of the information that you added up in the application and if any new things happen along. Also they want to know whats your intention and why you wanna go there and whats your future planing and they wanna make sure your relationship is genuine and will continue, not just for acquiring the visa. They will make you sign a paper that the information you will give them in interview are all correct. If you are not sure about any of questions they ask just tell them you can't understand or can't remember that specific detail. They asked my husband when exactly he says I love you to me lol .... he says I remember the place but not the specific date and time lol .... they tend to ask really silly questions but according to them these questions will help them taking the decisions making of the application. Good luck


Dear Seniors!

Thank you so very much for your valuable input. 
I am just wondering if you guys know if the CO can ask questions about my Student Visa and our rejected Partner Visa Application. Or can they only ask about our relationship and marriage.

I look forward to your reply.
Thank you so much everyone.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I believe they can. My fiance was asked about his rejected tourist visa applications. The co just asked why it was rejected. I believe they have access to everything anyway.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mish said:


> I believe they can. My fiance was asked about his rejected tourist visa applications. The co just asked why it was rejected. I believe they have access to everything anyway.


Thank you so much Mish! I really appreciate your help.
I'm freaking out!!!!! Not many applicants in India get called for a face to face interview. That's why I'm worried  

Been waiting almost 7 months for a CO and yesterday she called me and said that she will email me next week letting me know about all the details and if I need to bring anymore documents with me.

Many Thanks!
Becky


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Just try and relax if you can . Good luck


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mish said:


> Just try and relax if you can . Good luck


I will try my best to not freeze and go blank during the interview.
Thank you Mish!


----------



## Shez Malik (May 4, 2015)

Partner visa 309 
DOL : 16 sep 2014
Medical : 16 sep 2014
PCC : 16 sep 2014
Interview with the Applicant : 24 Apr 2015
Grant : still waiting
Hi Guys 
I had a call from the AHC today but i was at work and i missed it, what do you guys suggest. Should i call them in the morning or should i wait for them to call me again tomorrow or in the coming week. 
I am so stressed out, it was so unlucky... my wife's case is decision ready, 
everything is submitted 
interview done 2 months ago


----------

